# Aurora Superman Build



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Hello all... It's been awhile since I posted a finished kit, but my work has been keeping me very busy. Here is a quick one of Superman that was sitting on my shelf for the past five years, waiting to be built. It started as a restoration of the old 1966 model, but most parts were unusable. Fortunately, I was able to salvage the chest, cape, head, and nameplate, and use them with the new Revell re-release.

http://home.earthlink.net/~sgc6000/sf.htm

- Cappy D


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Looks good!*

I like your painting style. :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I like it ! , I like it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Your Superman looks great!The Enterprise you did is outstanding!May I use some of your graphics for a kitbash I am doing?


----------



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

Very very nice work there.  

... Carl ......

.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think that's the best Aurora Superman I've seen and I've seen a lot, including a couple of mine! BTW- I have access to a couple of resin Flash Gordon Martian's and I can probably get a cast or two of them.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Very nice Supes! And I still love your take on the Revell Flash Gordon.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice stuff!
I like the combination of Smith and the base from the Cornelius kit.

Dave


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

That's an excellent Superman. The painting is outstanding- not overshaded, just right. The brick look real! Very good job!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Cap,
Best Supes I've ever seen. Who's the Captain Black America dude? That one is fantastic.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Nice. 

I would have LOVED to have seen PL make a Supersized Superman with the engraved "S."


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Gotta agree - nice painting style., very nice work. I started restoring an Aurora Superman about three years ago and he's still sitting in pieces in the closet. Your work is inspiring me to get back to it.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

What more can be said? It's "SUPER"!


Larry


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great Job on your Superman! 

CappyD...I just PM'ed you!

MMM


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Fantastic work! On ALL the kits. One question though. Where's the pic of Cornelius standing with the B9 robot?

Wayne


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Another MAH-velous build-up and paint job! I'm another big fan of all your work!
'Wish I had a good photo to post of my own Supes build-up - it looks very similar in some ways but, I used a deeper blue for the suit and added a few modifications that are kind of unique to my own model. Oh well, someday.... 
Once again, Great Job!

- GJS


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

:thumbsup: 

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wow!!

Very nice work indeed!

Huzz


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great work on the restoration Cap!! 
Did you use a decal for the chest emblem? 
If so, how did you get it to conform to the muscles? 
I had to hand paint the emblem for my Revell kit.
Here's a link: http://www.geocities.com/ssbn598ssn682/superpg2.html

RK


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Roy,
That's an ORIGINAL Aurora Supes... the chest emblem is molded on. It's molded on the cape, too. Much nicer than the later releases that used the stickers and decals!

BTW, nice job on your handpainted emblem. That's not easy to do on those Revell reissues... I know, 'cause I did one of those myself.

- GJS


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh, so it is painted?

Thanks!!!!

RK


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

*Very very nice!*

Awesome Cappy! 

Best Superman I've seen..

Could you discuss your painting techniques. Maybe provide a quick walk-thru on how you do it?

Great job!

Geoff


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great Supes and all yer other builds are top notch!!
I love how you canged General Ursus into US Agent!!!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

All-

Thanks for all the kind words. I really enjoy seeing everyone's work on this board, and to have the great modelers here praise my work is very flattering!

I will reply specifically to some of the other remarks in the next posts.

- Cappy D


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Steven Coffey said:


> Your Superman looks great!The Enterprise you did is outstanding!May I use some of your graphics for a kitbash I am doing?


Feel free...just download them from my site!

- Cappy D


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

F91 said:


> I think that's the best Aurora Superman I've seen and I've seen a lot, including a couple of mine! BTW- I have access to a couple of resin Flash Gordon Martian's and I can probably get a cast or two of them.


 
Hmmm... tempting. PM me with what you would charge. Thanks!

- Cappy D


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Awesome Cappy!
> 
> Best Superman I've seen..
> 
> ...


I use acrylics for all my work; basically any brand (Polly Scale, Testors, Tamiya, craft paint, etc.) that has approximately the color I want. After priming the model with white or grey primer, I paint the base colors first. I then shade the flesh tones by applying and mixing the base tint and a darker shade of the same tint on the figure while the paint is still wet. I use this same technique for the rest of the figure. Next come the highlights, which is doing the same except using a ligher tone of the base. Lastly, I DELICATELY dry-brush a very light tone of the various colors onto the figure.

For the base and non-organic items, after painting the base colors I give everthing a nice dirty wash of watered-down black paint. I then detail cracks, crevices, etc. with a thicker wash, and finally highlight liberally by dry-brushing a neutral or light grey. A final coat of flat finish, and a dab of Future acrylic for the eyes, and I'm done!

Hope this helps.

- Cappy D


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Cappy

Do you use an airbrush for the base coats? Then dry brush the tones and details?

Geoff


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

No airbrush is used. Just Testors grey or white primary sprayed from a can, then hand-brush the base coats.

- Cappy D


----------

